
Ask HN: Platform for recurring micro transactions - bwagy
My wife wants to sell a digital product $1-$5&#x2F;month and I&#x27;m having a look for a nice platform that could process it and&#x2F;or provide the platform for selling it.
======
MalcolmDiggs
On the payments side:

Recurly might be what you're looking for. Though Stripe, Braintree, and Paypal
all have options for subscription billing.

If you're looking for a more holistic CMS/solution:

Shopify seems popular (I believe they partnered with RecurHub to offer
subscription billing). In my opinion SquareSpace offers the _nicest_
designs/templates, but I'm not sure if they let you setup subscriptions or
not.

------
147
A problem with selling something for so cheap is that the fees will usually
eat your margins. Perhaps your wife can sell it for a higher price and package
in a few months at a time? This way you'll reduce the number of times you get
hit by a flat transaction fee.

